# Hooker Review :jam:



## Leopard1 (Mar 2, 2010)

I recently tried the Whalen Hooker Realese. 2 finger, extremly simple with 1 moving part. Built in thumb safety because it rotates the head. Upon reaching full draw relax thumb off peg and pull. But when you pull, pull as if you are crushing an egg between your shoulderblades. Comes in several colors. For more info pm MRIDEAL2006.


----------

